# Carpeting dhg in low light



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Almost all aquatic plants, if not all, do much better with some CO2 in the water. So, if you add DIY CO2 to your low light tank, you will stand the best chance of succeeding with the carpet.


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> Almost all aquatic plants, if not all, do much better with some CO2 in the water. So, if you add DIY CO2 to your low light tank, you will stand the best chance of succeeding with the carpet.


But right now I'm doing the dsm to carpet it?
Still good? Or what should I do?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

ive always found that hairgrass grows well submersed also (its no speed demon, but grows steadily) and you will get a decent amount of die off during the conversion. submersed with low light and DIY CO2 has worked great for me for DHG


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

During the dry start portion you can use a wide range of light intensity, and the effect will mostly be in how fast the plants grow. It is after they are flooded that you can help out by adding DIY or other CO2. How much light you have depends on how far the bulb is from the plants. The intensity drops approximately proportional to the square of the distance from the light. (Double the distance and the intensity drops by a factor of 4.)


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

DerekFF said:


> ive always found that hairgrass grows well submersed also (its no speed demon, but grows steadily) and you will get a decent amount of die off during the conversion. submersed with low light and DIY CO2 has worked great for me for DHG


What type of light fixture do you have? And I had my tank in dsm for 6 days and I have couple runners sprouting but I left my tank by the window everyday 4-6 to get sunlight then from 6-12 I put on my 6 watt 6500k light on


----------

